# Do minority drivers get rated harsher?



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.

I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a tip; drive in the day time to boost ratings and drive night time weekends for exchanged profits.

If you get that mojo, then there isn't any further explanation.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its because some have not done the rating yet.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

It only takes one rider to dent your rating when you're new. I wouldnt worry too much just yet. Keep doing what you're doing. The more rides you do, the more things will even out. Oh and if you're really worried ask the number 3 most notable "casuale haberdasher" i dont think hes ever been an uber driver, but he likes to think he knows it all. Thats if you can understand what the hay hes talking about. He will probably just refer you to other posts.


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


 I think the rating system is created too look out for the best interest of riders and uber not drivers. If 4 riders gave you 5star and the 5th rider gives you 1 star you are still near deactivated what I am saying is one person can get you fired just like that and that is how uber set up their system. why? I don't know. I think uber does not want drivers work for them for a long period of the time and the rating system is a way to get ride of anyone at anytime. Don't forget you can not make all riders happy and to bring you down to 4 star all you need is one unhappy person. Remember always have a another job just in case you get deactivated .


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

There are serious morons out there no doubt. Just keep a positive altitude and ride it out. On music pop music doesn't put you in a bad frame mind when you are driving? I'd go world music myself Buuba Maal, Afro Celt Sound System, Martyn Bennett. These down low don't offend too many people and are more interesting than pop music. You have to be Vanilla as a driver as far as conversation on sport religion and political views of course but pop music is mind numbing. Maybe a news station if you pick up they have no musical taste? Some of the science podcasts are pretty good as well, Starstuff and the like.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> There are serious morons out there no doubt. Just keep a positive altitude and ride it out. On music pop music doesn't put you in a bad frame mind when you are driving? I'd go world music myself Buuba Maal, Afro Celt Sound System, Martyn Bennett. These down low don't offend too many people and are more interesting than pop music. You have to be Vanilla as a driver as far as conversation on sport religion and political views of course but pop music is mind numbing. Maybe a news station if you pick up they have no musical taste? Some of the science podcasts are pretty good as well, Starstuff and the like.


During the day I put on news radio like NPR. The pop music doesn't bother me. It just keeps me from having to change the station every few minutes based on who is in the car. When you walk into a clothing store and hear music it's just kind of generic hits. Nobody is really gonna be offended or annoyed by it unless they are super hipster with indie taste and hate mainstream(which I actually relate to), but those aren't most my riders. It's just background noise.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

yes...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Q: *Do minority drivers get rated harsher?*
A: *Yes.
*
Read:
*The Rating Game | How Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses*


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

In my weekly update from Uber they said this:

4.67★
Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*Problems reported*
There were a few things your riders thought could be better. Here are some tips on how to improve:








*Professionalism*
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip
*Rider Feedback*
On the bright side, you received *20* five-star reviews out of 24 rated trips in the past two weeks.
​So here's what I don't get, I thought riders can only rate you on the star system. Not leave comments. So how did Uber make any determination about my professionalism? And that thing about not promoting other businesses on the trip. Huh? I've not promoted a business to anyone. I have briefly mentioned that I'm also a freelance web designer but only when people ask if I have another job. I've handed nobody a business card or solicited any services whatsoever. I don't know if this is just some boilerplate template Uber sends to everyone or if this is in response to specific customer feedback.

So I can get 20 5 stars out of 24 ratings and I'm on thin ice. Unreal.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Muki said:


> In my weekly update from Uber they said this:
> 
> 4.67★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


First you need to realize that 40% of the pax are jackasses, and another 40% are mildly annoying and inconsiderate.

Second, the pax can email uber just like you can. They send in feedback periodically.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Muki said:


> In my weekly update from Uber they said this:
> 
> 4.67★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


If a passenger rates you 3 or fewer stars, another option pops up allowing them to indicate "what went wrong." I think these are what trigger the additional remarks in the Weekly Summary. They can also comment.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> If a passenger rates you 3 or fewer stars, another option pops up allowing them to indicate "what went wrong." I think these are what trigger the additional remarks in the Weekly Summary. They can also comment.
> 
> View attachment 16901


Hot damn!


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

I think for some people, if it is not what they expect, you will take a hit. Like some magical attractive person will come and provide for their every whim, because we of course can read minds. 

It is just a ride. If it is clean, efficient, comfortable and safe, it should always be 5 stars. Sadly this is not the case. If you are doing all these things, rest assured it is not you, it is the quality of customer.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Ah, so them some bastard lied and said I was promoting other business. WTF....


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Muki said:


> Ah, so them some bastard lied and said I was promoting other business. WTF....


Don't believe everything (anything?) Uber tells you.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Muki said:


> In my weekly update from Uber they said this:
> 
> 4.67★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


They do know what the passenger says for good or ill. They just don't give you the bad reviews.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


 The rating game: how Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses https://t.co/N4UvPhai3x via verge


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Muki said:


> In my weekly update from Uber they said this:
> 
> 4.67★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


Seriously, do not worry about your rating this early in the game. I get the exact same BS feedback you got at 4.92 ratings after 500 plus rides. They do not do a good job at all in giving you useful feedback. Only pay attention to specific comments from riders if they happen to include those in your weekly reports. Cheers


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I also wondered this. And I'm pretty sure it happens. 

Sometimes it feels like they don't trust that I'm always going the quickest route and trying to run up the fare by going a longer way, even though I follow the GPS. Probably not a race thing, probably is. Who knows.

But it can be awkward when you have nothing in common with a passenger. Makes for more awkward situations. 

I never initiate conversation w/ paxs. Only say hello/bye and confirm destination. I'll answer questions and go back and forth when they engage though. 

I listen to sports radio. Volume at 4.

My rating went as low as 4.54, now at a 4.69.

If you know the area that you're driving in well you'll be ok. Helping passengers load bags/luggage helps too.


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

Muki said:


> During the day I put on news radio like NPR. The pop music doesn't bother me. It just keeps me from having to change the station every few minutes based on who is in the car. When you walk into a clothing store and hear music it's just kind of generic hits. Nobody is really gonna be offended or annoyed by it unless they are super hipster with indie taste and hate mainstream(which I actually relate to), but those aren't most my riders. It's just background noise.


If i got into a car with the driver listening to NPR, i would 3-star them. NPR is obnoxiously annoying.

No music or radio unless they ask.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

codec said:


> If i got into a car with the driver listening to NPR, i would 3-star them. NPR is obnoxiously annoying.


NPR is the most popular radio station amongst cab drivers during the day time.


codec said:


> No music or radio unless they ask.


It's best to have some music or news in the car with the speakers faded to the front. It's awkward for pax to be in a quiet ride in a stranger's car.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

I keep music off as I have the Voice Direction ON for better driving. 
I do however almost all the time have a conversation with the PAX. 
IF they are quite or otherwise in a conversation of their own then I let them enjoy and dictate if they want me to turn on Music of their choice. 
I also offer my AUX cable if they want.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

codec said:


> If i got into a car with the driver listening to NPR, i would 3-star them. NPR is obnoxiously annoying.
> 
> No music or radio unless they ask.


I play a pop station in the background. Depending on the pax and especially on long rides I will ask them if they have a favorite station. Or I might just switch it over to a country-western station.

I've had pax ask to switch the station to sports or hip hop or turn the volume up. I've never had a pax ask to turn the radio off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


If I were black and got deactivated I'd be screaming from the hilltops about racism. It's probably THE best argument against the rating system there is.

Has uber war ed you yet? If they do I would send them the article and tell them you really hope they don't deactivate you based on a system that is proven to be racist.

I don't think there's much you can do until you are shown to be affected. That would mean a forced class or deactivation. I you could argue you lose customers but that's hard to prove and they'd never give out the data anyway.

My best advice woukd be don't pick up low rated pax. And if you pick up any black pax that seem receptive tell them you're going to make sure you give THEM a 5 because the system is racist (you don't have to but tell them you will). If I had to put money on it I'd bet black pax, all things being equal, have lower ratings too. It just doesn't hurt them as much. So tell them you'll swap 5 star ratings with them to fight that.

Having said all that 4 days is NOTHING. You may find it just goes up from here.

FYI navigation is the biggest issue. If you have that and you're not terrible in some other area you're fine.

My SO fell to 4.3 something his first week. I was at 4.9 something. Now we're both 4.8 something. So too early to panic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> NPR is the most popular radio station amongst cab drivers during the day time.
> 
> It's best to have some music or news in the car with the speakers faded to the front. It's awkward for pax to be in a quiet ride in a stranger's car.


I have some hearing loss and I can't tell what someone is saying from the back seat with pretty much any background noise. So unless they ask I have the radio off. If they want it on I warn them I won't be able to comprehend them (I can hear them talking but can't make out the words). I use the car nav occasionally (I know my way around 90% of the time) but I have it muted.

Maybe my rating would be higher with the radio on but it's 4.84 so I don't really care.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


For every rating hit you take for being a young black male, I probably take one for being an older (uncool) white man who drives a PT Cruiser. My rating hovered in the 4.6's for the first week or so. It came up over time. I'm now at a safe 4.81. But I still take daily hits for no apparent reason. I do everything possible to make everything perfect. It just never works out that way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> For every rating hit you take for being a young black male, I probably take one for being an older (uncool) white man who drives a PT Cruiser. My rating hovered in the 4.6's for the first week or so. It came up over time. I'm now at a safe 4.81. But I still take daily hits for no apparent reason. I do everything possible to make everything perfect. It just never works out that way.


Ageism is absolutely a factor too. But if you are an older black male I would say it's worse.

I think us older folks make up for the ageism by being better at dealing with difficult customers. I do t see how you even out being black.

But the bottom line is the ratings are unfairly applied. It probably depends on the area and the demographics of the customer base as to HOW they are unfairly applied. But anyone who thinks race isn't a factor (and ageism and sexism) in any system is deluded.

The issue is that when your job depends on it with an arbitrary cut off number and no explanation that in is elf is discriminatory IMO.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

My rating went back up a bit. I'm now at 4.7. I got an email saying that I'm in good standing with Uber. I did freak out a bit at first because when you're new, one bad day can completely trash your score. It was especially frustrating to me because all my interactions were good with the passengers and I couldn't understand how they couldn't all be giving me 5s. This may be BS but the one day I got bad ratings, I wasn't wearing my hat. All other days I have a cabbie hat I wear. Maybe I'm just paranoid but I've started wearing the hat again and ratings were better. And yes, I realize correlation is not causation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ageism is absolutely a factor too. But if you are an older black male I would say it's worse.


I've noticed a number of posts by poor-English speakers about bad ratings. That's probably one of the most difficult biases to overcome.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Muki said:


> My rating went back up a bit. I'm now at 4.7. I got an email saying that I'm in good standing with Uber.


That's great news. You'll probably creep up to a 4.8 or close to it over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Muki said:


> My rating went back up a bit. I'm now at 4.7. I got an email saying that I'm in good standing with Uber. I did freak out a bit at first because when you're new, one bad day can completely trash your score. It was especially frustrating to me because all my interactions were good with the passengers and I couldn't understand how they couldn't all be giving me 5s. This may be BS but the one day I got bad ratings, I wasn't wearing my hat. All other days I have a cabbie hat I wear. Maybe I'm just paranoid but I've started wearing the hat again and ratings were better. And yes, I realize correlation is not causation.


You're in Nashville and I'm probably generalizing but they probably like country. However, I like old school R&B but I either have the radio off or tune it to the Sirius station, watercolors; soft, scapes or chill, which is sorta electric style and good driving music, but listening to NPR in Nashville probably wouldn't go over as well as Fox News  isn't that the Deep South?
Ratings can be bad no matter what color you are, how great your car, personality even if you do everything right. Don't worry about it, relax....


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Muki said:


> Ah, so them some bastard lied and said I was promoting other business. WTF....


Those general comments are chosen at random.

Specific comments will be italicized and have quotes around them.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is an example on ratings - I look white, but am mixed. White, Asian, Semitic and American indian.

21 out of 24 5 star ratings.

4.79 rating total.

21*5 = 105

So the remaining ratings = 10/3 = 3.33 

Could have been a combo of 4 and 3 and 3. or 4 and 4 and 2

So I am below average for the week with 87.5% of the rides being perfect and two average and one bad. or 3 average.

Rating system is dumb and the public is hard to deal with. Don't worry, try some different strategies if you are concerned about your rating. I am not.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


I don't think so, I'm an older white guy, and have 4.64, but it's going up now that I realized a simple thing like greeting people is very important, ( it seems obvious, but if you are an extreme introvert like me, it wasn't obvious ).


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Of course the crowd-sourced rating system is racist. Probably sexist and ageist too.

Ugly people get lower ratings than attractive people too.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And apparently older men in Arizona with a Texas accent. LOL


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

So you have a bad rating and you want to blame it on the fact you are black and your passengers are racist. Seek therapy.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> So you have a bad rating and you want to blame it on the fact you are black and your passengers are racist. Seek therapy.


No need to get snarky. Things like this exist in the real world. For example: http://valleywag.gawker.com/harvard-study-black-people-get-screwed-on-airbnb-1505185859

There's nothing wrong with asking a question. If you don't like it, move along.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber passengers on the weekends can be the worst at times. In March of 2014 I drove on the platform with a brand new Chrysler 300....had to be one of the best looking cars on UberX at the time. Sparkling clean inside and out...nice rapport with customers and still hovered around a 4.6...Now I'm doing Uber black with the same car and nothings changed...4.89. I've come to realize Uber X passengers are just spoiled and ungrateful at times. All the news stories only contribute to the lack of respect X drivers are getting nowadays. Raise the fares and people will respect the drivers and the service more.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

People in general are far to creitacal of one another to get 5*'s all the time. It gives them a feeling of power and control over you, which otherwise they may not have in there daily lives.

Just watch any reality show on TV proves this.

Communication is everything in life. Your tone level sets the mood. Greeting is most important especially with girls/ woman. In that very instant you are judged.

I could go on, I'll jus leave it at that...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> People in general are far to creitacal of one another to get 5*'s all the time. It gives them a feeling of power and control over you, which otherwise they may not have in there daily lives.
> 
> Just watch any reality show on TV proves this.
> 
> I could go on, I'll jus leave it at that...


I read the first line and was like YEAH ( I mean I like five stars because I'm human but at the end of the day IDGF )

than I read the second line, and I was like...oh.

you watch reality TV???

I once had a customer who tried to return three bags, two of which were clearly used.

The woman, knowing this, was aggravated and in the end of cussing and screaming at my manager and I (both minorities by the way); she goes, you guys are RACIST. I bet if I was white you would take this back!!! (She's in the same family as us...all things considered).

People are so quick to jump to "race" being the issue.

Not that racism doesn't occur.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Edited ^^^

Its a last option. Which gets one no where other than thinking they have some kind of power. Being denied the exchange hopefully will keep the ethics in line and think twice before a second attempt. Hopefully.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Who knows why someone gave you a specific rating? Even the rider may not know.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Muki said:


> This is my 4th day driving. My rating now stands at 4.64. I just finished a 4 hour run with about 11 pax. It was a cool rainy night. My average rating when I set it to one day is showing a 4. I'm like what the heck? My car is impeccably clean, all black leather interior and is clean outside as well. I was totally friendly and deferring to every one of my pax. I always greet them ask how they're doing. If they seem chatty I will engage them in conversation, if not, I'll just let them fiddle with their phone. If they do want to talk I keep the topics very generic, the weather, travel, where we've lived before this city, etc etc. I get them to where they need to go without making useless detours, I don't put the stereo on loud, I have it at volume 2, just background noise so it's not uncomfortably silent, just a top 40 pop station(I don't even listen to pop as my taste are indie, but I figure it's the most vanilla option and least likely to have a bad reaction in pax). When pax get out the car, I always thank them and say, "Have a good night/enjoy your evening out". If they are tourists I ask about where they are from and what they think of my city and how they're enjoying it. I'm not a social ******, I'm polite and will make chit chat with anyone if they're willing. Tonight I had nothing but good pax. Yet tonight is my lowest rating so far. Now looking at my average, I'm afraid I will be booted off the system soon. I'm not going to buy gum and water and candy for these people. I don't make that much from Uber to be doing all that.
> 
> I just can't figure out why my rating are borderline deactivation level. This is crazy. I'm curious, especially to hear from other young(ish) black male drivers if they are constantly on the borderline as well. I hate even having to bring up this topic, but honestly I don't know what else I could even be doing to bring my rating up. I'm not buying pax free food and drinks. It's not my obligation. If there was a tip button and my profit margin better I might do it then, but not with what I'm making here. As far as I see it, my job is to drive pax to where they need to be without major delay, keep the car clean and comfortable, be polite. That's it. And I am 5 stars on all of those. Yet I'm in deactivation territory. This is bullshit.


Have you received any 5 star comments?


----------

